# Train from Paris to Munich



## Jamtastik (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi! I am living in Paris and would like to visit my friend in Munich for Christmas. As of right now, the only place that has available tickets is SNCF and raileurope, when I went to Germany before I bought my tickets from Bahn but the dates around Christmas have been blocked off, you cannot select them to search for trains on those dates.

Does anyone know why this is? Are the trains completely sold out already or have they not begun to sell the tickets yet?

Any suggestions for the best places to buy train tickets would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the reason is that the Deutsche Bahn haven't introduced their winter timetable (from Dec 8th) into the system yet. I've been trying to book a ticket at Xmas as well and remember having the same problem last year. Try again in the coming days. I am sure it should appear soon.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can now book tickets on the winter timetable. Available since yesterday (16th Oct).


----------

